# i'm a style warrior



## erine1881 (May 31, 2009)

deleted


----------



## jamie89 (May 31, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! The look is gorgeous and you are stuuunnning.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 31, 2009)

Oh wow! You are so gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I imagined you differently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Your hair rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I want eversun now. :|


----------



## coachkitten (May 31, 2009)

Erine you are so so so beautiful!  Wowza you look amazing!!  Thanks for the FOTD!!


----------



## dreamer246 (May 31, 2009)

Pretty! Oh and Eversun =


----------



## erine1881 (May 31, 2009)

thanks guys!

beautypsycho, how did you imagine me?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 31, 2009)

I know, it's wired that I imagined you at all, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't really now, but your eyes reminded me of my friends' so I kinda imagined you looked like her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's also gorgeous, but her face is round


----------



## Ernie (May 31, 2009)

OMG, the colors suit you perfectly! Such a great look.

Do you have to flatiron your hair?


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 31, 2009)

Great look, I love it


----------



## erine1881 (May 31, 2009)

its always interesting to hear how people imagine you when you've never spoken or seen someone, ya know?


----------



## kimmy (May 31, 2009)

you are so pretty. gold rebel looks great on you!


----------



## erine1881 (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_OMG, the colors suit you perfectly! Such a great look.

Do you have to flatiron your hair?_

 
just the front part now that i cut it all off.  before i cut it, i had to flatiron the entire thing cuz i can't do the stylist's trick with the round brush and dryer.  i need a third hand to do that. 

and my hair is so many different colors that each one dries differently.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 31, 2009)

OMG love!!! i have a slight obsession with leopard spots..so much i'm getting them tattooed on my shoulders in 2 weeks

you are so gorgeous..and the makeup is flawless


----------



## iShadow (May 31, 2009)

Loooooooove how you put the eyes together, what a gorgeous look! And those spots are fierce!


----------



## Sashan (May 31, 2009)

Damn now I need night manoeuvres lol. You are absolutely gorgeous and I love the look!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 31, 2009)

stunning!


----------



## ohshnappp (May 31, 2009)

So. Freaking. Gorgeous.


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2009)

Erin, you are so pretty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is a gorgeous look. I love the eyes and the cheeks.

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Yagmur (May 31, 2009)

I have seen your Picture on Facebook and thought: "I must ask her what she has on her Cheeks" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look gorgeous! Please post more FOTD, we want to see your pretty Face


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 31, 2009)

You are so gorgeous and I love the look! Stunning!


----------



## Moxy (May 31, 2009)

is all i can say. RAWR.


----------



## Tahti (May 31, 2009)

Fierce! ;O


----------



## nunu (May 31, 2009)

So beautiful!!!


----------



## MissResha (May 31, 2009)

holy bananaboat you are gorgeous!! this is your first FOTD??? you should post every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i loove this look on you. very grrr.


----------



## nursee81 (May 31, 2009)

Erine this look is really HOT.


----------



## madnicole (May 31, 2009)

oh dear...your photo sent me off to ebay searching for bronzescape! absolutely gorgeous eyes....


----------



## Miss QQ (May 31, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love the entire look!


----------



## MzzRach (May 31, 2009)

What a fabulous look!  I love Bronzescape on you, it's gorgeous!  You have amazing bone structure, my dear.


----------



## elegant-one (May 31, 2009)

You are Very Stunning! These colors are gorgeous on you


----------



## fintia (May 31, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## joey444 (May 31, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 31, 2009)

So hot, Erin!!  I loooove the new do!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 31, 2009)

Great look, and you are gorgeous erine!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 31, 2009)

My goodness woman, you are HOT stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love it!  Eversun is making me weak.  I think I will have to cave....


----------



## claralikesguts (May 31, 2009)

you are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Debbie_57 (May 31, 2009)

OMG-GORGEOUS!!! Luv the haircut also-stunning!!!


----------



## panther27 (May 31, 2009)

Damn Erin,you are too hot!I loves it.


----------



## Kenna23 (May 31, 2009)

OMG YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL. I am so happy we finally got to see a picture of you. and they colors of this collection looks amazing on you. yeah!!!!!


----------



## darkishstar (May 31, 2009)

Yaaaay! Finally a full face! You look so beautiful! And I LOVE your eye makeup. =)


----------



## ladyJ (May 31, 2009)

Gorgeous! Eversun looks great on you!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

You are so friggin Gorgeous chica...I am so glad you posted...your look is flawless!!! Please post more!!! Your face is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Ernie (May 31, 2009)

^^Hi Tish, now you don't have to Cuuuut her.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

^^ Seriously, right!!! As soon as I came from church I immediately looked for her fotd


----------



## Ernie (May 31, 2009)

Tish, I'm calling you BQQ from now on.


----------



## blinkymei (May 31, 2009)

you're so gorgeous erine! and the fotd is just flawless, love it... and yes you should def do more fotds


----------



## nikki (May 31, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ABB113 (May 31, 2009)

Erine, so happy we finally get an FOTD from you!  You're gorgeous!  Love the way these colors look on you :-D


----------



## juicygirl (May 31, 2009)

i love your hair! grgeous!


----------



## Candy Christ (May 31, 2009)

You're just a really really stunning stunner...wow.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 31, 2009)

WOW!!! You are so pretty!!!


----------



## kariii (May 31, 2009)

wowww, Erine! You are flawless! love loveeee the make up, and the spots!


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 31, 2009)

hotttttt


----------



## DevinGirl (May 31, 2009)

*I really love this.  Those lashes look FIERCE!*


----------



## erine1881 (May 31, 2009)

thanks everyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i will try to post more often.


----------



## rbella (May 31, 2009)

Erine=HAWT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ 
i will try to post more often._

 





you really should!


----------



## PinkPearl (Jun 1, 2009)

Erine, you are so damn gorgeous!!! I love it!! And the leopard print is hot too!


----------



## ecberger (Jun 1, 2009)

ahh youre so hottttt!<3


----------



## bsquared (Jun 1, 2009)

love it! i did a similar look a little while ago, its so fun!


----------



## annegal (Jun 1, 2009)

Hot Damn!!


----------



## nico (Jun 1, 2009)

Erine you look amazing!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 1, 2009)

Seriously, it does not get any hotter than you!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmmmm, so how bout, you are so PRETTY!  I love this look!!!


----------



## n_c (Jun 1, 2009)

You are gorgeous! Thanks for posting (my thanks button is not working). I wish eversun looked that good on me.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 1, 2009)

Hot look!!! I love it.


----------



## PinkMelodyO (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow AMAZING!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 1, 2009)

Erin!! You are HOT! You need to do more FOTD. Gorgeous look, you have amazing eyes!!!!


----------



## link09 (Jun 1, 2009)

This is WILD!  I love those lashes.  I'm going to have to try them out myself!!


----------



## MissVega (Jun 2, 2009)

You are so gorgeous!!! And the makeup is flawless!

THis also made me very happy that I caved and ordered Vibrant grape, Eversun and gold rebel about 10 mins ago!

I really look forward to more FOTDs from you!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jun 2, 2009)

you look fiercely gorgeous!


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 2, 2009)

Those colours go sooooo well with your eyes! Everything looks great


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 3, 2009)

FINALLY. You are drop dead gorgeous


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Work it mama...


----------



## User93 (Jun 3, 2009)

I never imagined you THAT beautiful Erine! Wooow....


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 3, 2009)

you guys are so sweet!

thanks


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 5, 2009)

You are gorgeous!  Love the look, too.  Your makeup looks so impeccably polished.  Perfect.  True MAC gal.


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 7, 2009)

beautifuL!


----------



## jdechant (Jun 9, 2009)

LOVE IT!! Soooo doing this look tomorrow!! <3 <3


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 9, 2009)

awww finally a face to the name!!  youre such a hottie!!  post more post more!!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, this is awesome!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 9, 2009)

You are soooo beautiful!!


----------



## Laurie (Jun 9, 2009)

Beautiful!! I bought two of these eyeshadows today so I am definately gonna try this lok!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 9, 2009)

This is gorgeous! So great to see your pretty face.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_awww finally a face to the name!!  youre such a hottie!!  post more post more!!_

 
Agreed!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jun 11, 2009)

wow!  raWR!  i might not skip SW after seeing this


----------

